# Recipes using canned meat



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I need some inspiration! I have home canned chicken, beef, and pork. 

My go-to is bbq on a roll, or my girls just like the bbq pork or beef in a bowl! They also like soup and on tacos, but that's really all I ever do! 

All my current canned meats are plain; just meat, no seasonings. 

Please share your recipes using this.


----------



## Murphy625 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if we have any specific formulas but we just generally make two large pots of soup.. Variations on ingredients.. As soon as it comes up to boiling temperature we stick the soup (or stew) into the jars and pressure can at 10psi for 90 minutes. 

We let whatever is left over in the pot(s) continue to cook until finished and that's our dinner.. 

Stuff in the canner goes to basement for storage. 

We do fish soup, beef soup, and recently our first batch of pork soup and then a pork and beans type of soup. 

One thing we did learn is that adding some sliced ham to the pork and beans soup made it a lot more tasty. 

But as for a recipe.. not so much.. Potatoes, carrots, beans, mushrooms, tomatoes, celery, zucchini, meat, a bit of sugar to displace any fat and its ready to go.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Stew, add to vegetable soup, add to noodle soup. Those are my go-to canned meat meals. Canned chicken can be used to make a good chicken salad.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Pizza, with the sauce or sprinkled over. 

Open face sandwiches. Dry, some sort of thick sauce incorporated into the meat. Wet, lay down a piece of toast, sprinkle with your favorite cheese, then top with a quick soup of meat, broth, and wilted greens. Garnish with scallion.

Incorporate into spaghetti sauce. 

Incorporate into lasagna. 

Stir fry, pour it over rice. 

An acidic veggie such as tomato stewed with it, poured over noodles. A side of raw greens. 

That's enuff for a phone response, ain't it?


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chicken--Chicken Tetrazzini, Chicken Bog, Chicken Salad, Just about anything that you do with regular boiled chicken...Chicken pot pie, Chicken and Dumplings and the list goes on and on

Beef--Beef tips and noodles, Beef Stroganoff, Beef Stew...same thing anything you do with a roast

Pork Loin--- Pork Bog, BBQ, make gravy, mash potatoes. Pork and Sauerkraut

I also can minute steak and hamburger meat, I have some rabbits to process so will be canning them also.

I have done ham before and used them in casseroles.

If you want specific recipes just let me know..


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Big chunks of beef and pork we shred and put into "enchilada's" which in our house means beans, sauteed peppers and onions, meat, cheese into a flour tortilla, rolled up and baked with enchilada sauce. Obviously you can do many variations on that theme!

Small beef chunks I use for beef and barley soup. 

Pork chunks I make chili verde or some sort of stew. I have a stew I make with bratwurst sliced, a little bacon, pork shoulder, tomatoes, onions, garlic and peppers, chicken stock. With canned pork I don't have to cook it for 3 hours. I'll throw it together and then eat the next day after the flavors meld. 

Sorry I don't have recipes, these are the kind of things I just throw together and are usually fantastic and never the same twice.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My children like pasta salads with chicken. We also love meat on baked potatoes, so that might be another use for your other meats. 

Sometimes we put ham dices in our scrambled eggs.

We also like chicken chili, just use chicken instead of ground beef. 

Dawn


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

A can of beef mixed with some corn starch heated till thick on weck roll.( location says W NY so you know about our regional food, weck rolls) (for those not familiar with beef on weck, a weck roll is a hard roll (kaiser roll) baked with caraway seed and pretzel salt on top. With horse radish, yum. must get rolls fresh, salt makes them go stale in 2 days) chicken broccoli pizza, (crust, about a 1/2 can of cream of mushroom soup for base, topped with cooked chicken, cooked broccoli, and cheddar cheese.) Or hot sauce chicken pizza, (crust, blue cheese dressing for base, chicken drenched in hot sauce, and mozzarella cheese on top. I suppose if you wanted a vegetable you could lightly cook celery so it is still slightly crispy and put that on too) Pot pie pizza, ( crust, gravy for base, meat, (matching the gravy) pot pie vegetables topped with cheddar cheese) now that's just pizzas there are casseroles, soups, chicken and biscuit, beef and biscuit, oriental food like stir fry, egg rolls, sweet and sour chicken, Put meat in scalloped potatoes to make a full meal. And pretty much any place you would use fresh meat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Along the same vein, I make huge, plain crockpot of beef, pork,or chicken, and then shred it. It gets eaten as just seasoned meat the first night, the next night I make something similar to "enchiladas" with it (rolled in a corn tortilla and baked), and the final night it gets fluffed over a huge chef salad kinda meal.

We do this kinda menu every couple weeks to cut down on menu planning and cooking chores. When I worked, I had four 10-hour days in the Summer, so it was more a convenience trick.

(During the summer, my crock sits out back on the patio to prevent warming up the house unnecessarily.)


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Pot pie, make gravy with the broth & serve with mashed potatoes or noodles, stew, soup, chicken salad, I mix chicken with noodles & a can of cream of chicken soup.


----------



## Norman Kerman (May 9, 2017)

Sandwich is my favorite. Whenever I can make me free I will prepare my favorite chicken sandwich. Much more times I have tasted it with my family.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

You can use the canned beef just as you would cooked burger, as in sloppy joes, chili, goulash, shepards pie, anything that calls for cooked burger use your canned meat.....just drain it first.

We like to make sandwich fillings, which is drained canned meat with mayo, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder and diced sweet pickle, mixed up and spread on bread. We have done this with pork, beef and chicken.

You can also add a little extra broth to jar of canned meat and thicken into gravy, then add a starch like cooked potato, cooked noodles, or cooked rice and some cooked or canned drained veggies and you have a nice casserole, or skip the starch and add a biscuit crust, then bake, and you have a pot pie.

With the canned chicken we make a BBQ Chicken pizza...pizza crust, then bbq sauce and then drained canned chicken, top with cheese and bake.

We do a tortilla filling by adding the meat to cooked rice, and mixing in an envelope of chili seasoning, a can of refried beans and a can of cream of chicken soup, then add a can of whole beans of your choice (I like black beans...but everyone else prefers I leave the whole beans out) and some shredded cheese. We use this to fill tortillas either to make burritos or casadillas.

Or you can do what my husband does (and I cannot recommend this lol) He opens a jar and gets a fork and eats it right out of the jar....cold....with bread and butter........ as long as hes happy lol.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I use the chicken for enchiladas. I use corn tortillas instead of flour. I 'll layer the ingredients so I don't have to roll them. Just spoon right thru the corn tortillas. 
The beef add a can of beefy mushroom soup and pour the mixture over potatoes.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Stroganoff


----------



## Norman Kerman (May 9, 2017)

I use chicken to grind, because I hope the grinding meat is very easy to cook this recipe, its my guess. If you interested, you can visit this site: http://pro-meat-grinder.com/best-product-reviews/


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

some ideas pot pies, meat and dumplings and chicken salad are the first to come to mind


----------

